
Show HN: Self hosted HQ trivia for FB live - archiolidius
http://livereacting.com/facebook-live-trivia-game
======
jeffmould
This looks really cool. However, as a potential customer I have two glaring
concerns that would need to be addressed before I even considered the free
trial:

1) In the terms of service, you mention that some of the templates do not
comply with Facebook policy and according the terms it sounds like you denote
which ones do and don't in the dashboard. I would be scared that Facebook
would find my page "guilty by association" if there were violations from your
other customers.

2) There is no privacy policy, and nothing in the terms, that details what
information you collect from my Facebook page and how you use that
information.

Connecting my FB page to an app like this not only opens my page up to
problems, but those of my followers. Having clearer terms and privacy policy
gives me at least some piece of mind to know that you have at least thought of
these things.

